# Fields Jewellers



## MandaC (27 Feb 2009)

Not a sale as such, but ongoing discounts off watches and jewellery

[broken link removed]


----------



## Ron Burgundy (28 Feb 2009)

Yeah i have one for a few years and its dead handy.


----------



## Smashbox (28 Feb 2009)

Thanks, I signed up


----------



## onekeano (28 Feb 2009)

I've have one too that I used several times and was pretty happy until I realised that the mark up on a lot of their products was 150%........ kinda took the good out of the 15% discount I was managing to get :-(

Roy


----------



## MandaC (28 Feb 2009)

All jewellery here has a massive mark up. 

I got almost €100 off a watch, so did not think it was too bad!


----------



## Smashbox (28 Feb 2009)

How did you know their mark up was 150%?!

And I agree with Manda, they all make a profit.


----------



## onekeano (1 Mar 2009)

Because a friend of mine working there told if ever I needed anything check the website and give her a shout because she could get it at staff price. The item which was in excess of €1,000 was purchased by my friend and cost 60% less that the advertised price which equates to a mark up of 150% on the staff cost - I'm not sure if the sell to staff at cost price, probably not so maybe it's even higher than 150%.

Roy

PS. Wife was seriously impressed - so every cloud............................


----------

